# anybody knows what is it on my pup's stomach?



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

It's a hernia. A hernia is an opening of the muscle wall in which internal organs/fat/other insides poke thru. Very small ones are not normally a problem as they are too small to permit organs. However, the hole can become larger, and if organs slip into it, severe difficulties can arise.
I would have it corrected. Most vets do it when spaying.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It does look like an umbilical hernia, but I wouldn't venture to guess, I would get a second opinion. If it is an umbilical hernia, it can be fixed when she is spayed.


----------



## patcheeze (Aug 22, 2013)

apparently I'm not planning to spay her anytime soon, bcs I want her to mate once and after that will get her spayed (perhaps about a year from now) it would be long.

is there any chance it will disappear by itself? I'm so afraid that a part of her intestines has got in as the hole has started to become more rigid... Though she still did not reach when I touched it.

And in case I go to the vet to perform surgery on it (not spaying) will it be expensive? Thanks a lot for the responses.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Breeding a bitch with an umbelica hernia is not recommended for several reasons, though the main one is that the pressure from the embryos will put pressure on the organs, thus pushing them into the hernia. If the organs become trapped, they loose blood flow and that will cause the tissue to die. This puts not only the fetuses life in danger, but also your bitch's.
Another reason on grave caution is that umb. hernias are believed to be genetic- you would be bringing puppies into the world with no regard to their ultimate health. A breeder should only breed to produce a better generation. One with hernias is hardly better. =\


----------



## patcheeze (Aug 22, 2013)

what if I got her a removal surgery on that umbilical thing berfore letting her mate? would that eliminate the risk of pushing through the hernia back again (I mean would it then be safe for the bitch?) I'm just wondering, thanks


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

It would be safe for the bitch, but the point is moot since the puppies are still at risk.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Sorry , this might sound harsh, but You shouldn't breed her. Even if you have the hernia repaired it will put strain on her abdominal wall and it could rupture. That would be a disaster. Are you just wanting to breed her to make money off the puppies? Are you wanting to breed her to a full-blooded poodle? Or will you be trying to breed some kind of doodles? Has she had extensive health testing? Doing all the health testing and breeding a litter of poodles is very expensive. Even after Rehoming all of the puppies you still will probably be in the hole maybe or break even. Just a thought. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I fostered a 6 year old bitch who was being rehomed after a career as a breeding momma. She had a small umbilical hernia. According to the breeder, she had had it since she was a puppy and it was basically unchanged through 5 pregnancies. I had her spayed in preparation for rehoming her and the vet fixed it with no additional charge. He said he'd be cutting right there anyway.

I do not mean to imply that all umbilical hernias are like my foster dog's. Since you have noticed a change in the hernia, I would definitely ask your vet about it.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

patcheeze said:


> so last month (a week after I adopted this girl) I took her to a vet and asked the vet about what is it... the vet says that its her umbilical cord.
> it used to be quite soft when I pushed it in and almost unnoticeable (pinkish to her skin color) but lately I noticed some changes in that particular part, that it got slightly bigger and the edges got a little rigid...the color turned a little blue-ish. I did some googling and most people said its called hernia umbilicalis.
> 
> 
> ...


I would be worried about the bluish color. Blue means no blood flow to the tissue. If there is any part of an organ in it it could also be loosing blood flow especially if you have noticed it changing in size and feel. The muscles could be contracting around it or trying to close. I would definitely recommend surgery and if that is not possible a least radiographs or ultrasound to make sure there are no organs in it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Our first standard poodle Barney had a hernia like that. We bought him On my way! At 16 weeks and eventually it just went away,the vet said it wasn't anything to worry about,but it would be a good idea to get it checked and get some advice.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Stupid I pad keeps changing what I write,that didn't make sense at all! We bought him home at 16 weeks,and eventually the hernia just went away.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Some small hernias close on their own- but her bitch is 7-8 months old.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Bambi had an umbilical hernia as a puppy that was quite large. It was repaired when she was spayed and about six months later it ruptured again. I did not have it repaired again because it is very small. 
Even if you have it repaired before breeding, it could rupture again during pregnancy. It is likely that you will be putting the puppies owners in the same position you are in now. The size of the hernia on your girl looks large enough to be potentially dangerous.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG seriously get that looked at now! It is definitely not normal or okay. I don't think she should ever be bred because of that hernia. It also looks like constricted blood flow is going on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

The blue veins worry me. Please rush her to the vet. Thanks!


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I agree with the others, she needs to have it removed when she is spayed, and not bred. Your wording about breeding her makes me nervous, you should not breed a dog within it's first year of life. They're supposed to be at least two to see how the dog matures, to see if it is correct enough to the standards to be worthy of reproducing. Have you done any health testing? Please reconsider your decision.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, Tangee had one when that was repaired when she was spayed at a year. My Vet didn't think it was too dangerous, but remember a Surgeon (human) at the doggie gym seeing it and being shocked that the Vet said that it could wait, because she thought it looked very dangerous...
I would never consider breeding a dog who had one - even after it was repaired.


----------



## patcheeze (Aug 22, 2013)

hi everyone, thank you for the very helpful comments!
I'm so gonna take her to another vet tomorrow ( not the vet who told me that hernia was ok, cause I'm afraid he will then only tell me the exact same thing, instead of performing further check)

fyi, my reason for wanting to breed my girl was simply because my mom wants some grand-puppy-daughter and we're planning to give our cousins the puppies.

sorry if 1 year ahead from now (1 yr and 7 months) might sound too early to uou, I just knew this information myself, because in my country some people have already bred their dogs right after their first loop (maturity) that's why I thought 1 yr and 7 months might be an ok


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

What did the other vet say?


----------



## patcheeze (Aug 22, 2013)

Aubrey said:


> What did the other vet say?


hi, sorry it took a while for me to update in here.

the other vet said it's ok and in fact the size of the bump gets smaller - slowly but yes, eventually.

I hope it's true... cause my girl now seems pretty well and she seems to grow better now, since I supplement her meals with Keepers' mix and add a little curcuma 1 ml per day.

thank u for all the advice nonetheless :angel:


----------



## grjoga (Aug 1, 2013)

I so agree with Abrey! Get it repaired and think long and hard about breeding her. Just love her and take care of her. You can get another dog for breeding but not getting the surgery could be dangerous for her and probably for her puppies.


----------

